# It finally happened



## knightsmount (Mar 30, 2018)

:loveshower: Congratulations!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow! That's wonderful! So happy for you!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Good on you! and on Chase.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes! That is the way you do it!!!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats!


But you know, everyone is dying to hear the answer to a very important question- what's a bridget!?! :rofl:


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Great job!!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Congratulations!! Yay!!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

egrogan said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> But you know, everyone is dying to hear the answer to a very important question- what's a bridget!?! :rofl:


Whatever a bridget is, it seems to have helped. Maybe I can get one too...


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah!!!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice....


Now you know Chase will be a steady ride you can relax some, settle your nerves and enjoy the day so much more..
You have much to be proud of.. :thumbsup:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

WooHoo!! Congrats! That's really cool ... well done!!


----------

